# My personal review of the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM



## ruicarv79 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Lately I've been in love with the 35mm f/2 IS USM. The lens is just a joy to use and delivers flawless performance.
I've been using it for the last months and cannot get it off my 6D!
You can find my review here:
http://ruicarv.wix.com/ruicarphotolover#!canon-35-f2-is-usm/c1n3k
Hope you find it useful!

Regards,
Rui


----------

